# [solved] R5U870 site down? Driver for kernel 2.6.24 needed

## hoacker

Hi. The project site for the ricoh webcam driver seems to be down for quite a while (http://lsb.blogdns.net/ry5u870/). Anyone knows somthing about that?

Found some source package elsewhere on the net but I can't compile it for a 2.6.24 kernel, gives some errors.

Anyone knows if there's an other driver than works for the ricoh cam (in vaio vgn-sz5mn laptop).Last edited by hoacker on Fri Jan 25, 2008 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Hi,

Patched/maintained version of r5u870 driver written by Sam Revitch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://wiki.mediati.org/R5u870
> 
> 

 

Gentoo ovarlay:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://foobar.homeunix.org/trac/overlay
> 
> 

 

The last version compile on amd64 with gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 but it dont created /dev device.

Bye.

PD: Sorry for my english.

----------

## hoacker

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Patched/maintained version of r5u870 driver written by Sam Revitch:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> http://wiki.mediati.org/R5u870
> ...

 

Yes! Works great. But had to patch Kconfig due to missing CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG. Somehow this was missing in 2.6.24.

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The last version compile on amd64 with gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 but it dont created /dev device.
> 
> 

 

Did it create the device /dev/v4l/video0 ? You could also use this device.

----------

## opotonil

Hi.

It didn't create any device:

```

# ls /dev | grep -ie ^v

vcs

vcs1

vcs12

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcs7

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa12

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

vcsa7

vg

```

Did it create the device for you? What kernel are you using?

Thanks, bye.

----------

## hoacker

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did it create the device for you? What kernel are you using?
> 
> 

 

The device /dev/v4l/video0 is created and udev creates /dev/video0 linking to /dev/v4l/video0. I use 2.6.24-zen1 (zen-sources, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641834-highlight-.html).

Any suspicious dmesg after you modprobe the module? There should be a hint why there's no device.

----------

## opotonil

Hi.

Now there is messages on dmesg:

```

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 49

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 50

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

r5u870-0: Detected Sony VGP-VCC8

r5u870-0: requesting microcode state

r5u870-0: camera reports negative microcode state

r5u870-0: loading microcode file "r5u870_183b.fw"

r5u870-0: command a0[246] failed: -71

r5u870-0: initialization failed: -71

r5u870-0: minidriver init failed: -71

r5u870: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -71

```

Does any idea? I go to see the page for bugs.

Thanks, bye.

----------

## hoacker

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> dmesg:
> 
> ```
> 
> r5u870-0: Detected Sony VGP-VCC8
> ...

 

Some microcode has to be uploaded to the cam at first use, this failed for some reason. Without the microcode the cam will not work. I have a dual boot laptop with VISTA and I used the cam with VISTA first. At this first use the microcode was uploaded. If you have a dual boot, too, you can try to use the cam under windows, it then should work properly with gentoo.

If you don't have windows installed, I think it's best to open a new thread in this forum with the error message above (this thread is marked "solved", not many people will read this thread). I personally have no idea why the microcode upload fails for you.

----------

## opotonil

ok, thanks. I will open other post.

only a last question, do I need to active module "meye" on kernel?

Thanks again, bye.

PD: I don't have windows installed.

----------

## hoacker

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> do I need to active module "meye" on kernel?

 

I don't have this kernel option set, so I think it's save to disable it.

Could be that you are missing the microcode file. Please check if /lib/firmware/r5u870_183b.fw is present in your filesystem. If not, you can download it, put in in /lib/firmware and try again.

http://svn.mediati.org/svn/r5u870/tags/STABLE_CURRENT/r5u870_183b.fw

----------

## opotonil

Yes, I have the microcode file on /lib/firmware and on /lib64/firmware/ (i am using amd64)

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16248 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1810.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15794 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1812.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15380 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1830.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16224 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1832.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12787 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1833.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11834 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1834.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16330 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1835.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15537 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1836.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14876 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1839.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16729 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_183a.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16670 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_183b.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  13357 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1870_1.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  13722 feb  1 12:23 r5u870_1870.fw

```

Thanks, bye.

----------

